# Omega Serial Number & Year List



## himmelblau

Found this list of serial numbers and which year, on the Watchfinder UK site: Omega Serial Numbers.

Brian


----------



## KatGirl

Thanks Brian,

Useful info. According to that list, both of my midsize Seamasters are from late 2006, and both of my coaxial's (PO and Raily) are from 2007, which sounds about right. The first two start with 80, and the second two start with 81.

KAT


----------



## gatorcpa

Note to Mods -

This should be a sticky post at the top of the forum with the link. 

First list I've seen for Omega that goe through current movements.

Very nice,
gatorcpa


----------



## Dixan

Honestly, I don't know how accurate this list is. I haven't checked my other watches yet, but my 2500 AT, which has the 2500B movement, has a serial number of 805xxxxx, which according to that list, is from late 2006 or early 2007, or so. Well, from every single thing I've ever read about the 2500B movement (at least in terms of the original AT), I've gathered that it was replaced in late 2004 or early 2005 by the 2500C. I also know from the original owner that my watch is from late 2004 or so. Therefore, that list may be off by two or three years -- at least, in regard to the Aqua Terras. Who knows, with these lists. Not one has been 100% accurate, that I've seen anyway, not even Chuck Maddox's.


----------



## Omega 1120

According to that list my 2531.80.00 was made in 2006 which I know is not correct (it is from 2003-2004) Here is a rough guide for 2531.80.00's which should be correct for all Omega mechanical movements as well:

496xxxxx - 1993-95
6011xxxx - 1995
6016xxxx - 1997
6023xxxx - 1998
6029xxxx - 1999
6045xxxx - 2000
8005xxxx - 2001
8010xxxx - 2001
8017xxxx - 2001
8039xxxx - 2003
8045xxxx - 2003
8052xxxx - 2003
8057xxxx - 2003
8059xxxx - 2004
8063xxxx - 2004
8072xxxx - 2004
8078xxxx - 2004
8085xxxx - 2005
8092xxxx - 2005
8098xxxx - 2005
8101xxxx - 2006
81xxxxxx - 2006


----------



## aphexafx

I'm have another 2531.80 on the way sold as pre-owned with a third-party 12mo warranty, s/n 8112****. According to the above list, then, it is dated at or around 2006, or at least the movement is, which is the last production year. So it's as late as one can get; that's good, and one reason I selected in this particular watch.

It is (was) in the UK with a 90270 numbered warranty card and the original sales date is very early 2009. Is the fact that it apparently sold from an AD three years after production odd at all? Did stocks of new 2531.80's last that long through AD's in Europe?

The seller is very reputable afaik and the watch certainly passes all of the visuals that I know. It is almost mint, very well cared for, late model...a dream really.


----------



## ksrao_74

My speedy pro s no is 7774****...purchased in 2010. Does that mean my watch was manufactured in 2005? Are those figures authentic.?


----------



## zekio

ksrao_74 said:


> My speedy pro s no is 7774****...purchased in 2010. Does that mean my watch was manufactured in 2005? Are those figures authentic.?


exact same 4 serial digits as my Speedy. and i purchased mine in 2010 aswell.


----------



## ksrao_74

where did u purchase ur watch? I got mine from FAD.


----------



## -=RC=-

Is there a same list for the incraved number on the case back?


----------



## Radharc

I think the weight of the evidence indicates that serial numbers should be taken with the proverbial grain of salt when it comes to dating a watch. See this thread, and several others available via search.


----------



## Supersonic

Bought my Speedmaster in 5/2011 and the Serial Number is 7775... That fits to the other Speedies mentioned in this thread. So I think the linked list must be wrong regarding the Speedmaster. Bought my Speedmaster at an AD in Germany.


----------



## Omega 1120

This is a serial number list continued. These new serial numbers are for the new Seamaster Professional Co-Axial "Bond" Ref. No. 2220.80.00

The 2220.80.00 was released to Omega dealers in October 2006 for the movie Casino Royale which was released in November 2006.

8170xxxx 2006
8171xxxx 2006
8176xxxx 2007
8189xxxx 2008
8196xxxx 2009
8466xxxx 2010
8470xxxx 2010
8493xxxx 2010
852xxxxx 2011

This list is only a very good estimate for people that *DO NOT* have papers for their watch.This list is sale dates for 2220.80's since some watches have sat in dealers past the new year it is not entirely accurate.

I have e-mailed Omega twice with my serial numbers and they have replied with the year of manufacture. *If you want a 100% accurate date of manufacture of your watch you will have to contact Omega*. Before May 2011 you just e-mailed Omega......now you must go through a series of hoops which includes asking a question and creating an account. Here is the link to start:

https://ccm.omegawatches.com/en/

P.S. The very last of the 2531.80.00's were serial numbered 816xxxxx and were from 2006


----------



## Watchdog

Omega 1120 said:


> This is a serial number list continued. These new serial numbers are for the new Seamaster Professional Co-Axial "Bond" Ref. No. 2220.80.00
> 
> The 2220.80.00 was released to Omega dealers in October 2006 for the movie Casino Royale which was released in November 2006.
> 
> 8170xxxx 2006
> 8171xxxx 2006
> 8176xxxx 2007
> 8189xxxx 2008
> 8196xxxx 2009
> 8466xxxx 2010
> 8470xxxx 2010
> 8493xxxx 2010
> 852xxxxx 2011
> 
> P.S. The very last of the 2531.80.00's were serial numbered 816xxxxx and were from 2006


I'm not sure about the accuracy of this list although I know that you said the list was for the Bond seamasters. My AT 8500 which I just picked up from the dealer last Wednesday was just recently shipped from Switzerland and has [email protected] beginning with 849xxxxx. I originally ordered the watch in February and it was on backorder, so it likely was made in 2011 although its possible the movement might have been made in 2010 and just hadn't been cased yet.


----------



## J_Hack

I agree with those saying the list is not accurate. My SMP is serial 815xxxxx and was purchased 2 years ago and manufactured in 2008. So unless Omega is lying to me then something is incorrect. You can always contact Omega and get the info if you are really curious.


----------



## Illiguy

Here is what I got:

Omega Planet Ocean (2201.50.00) - Serial Number: 8475xxxx; purchased from one of the WUS Forum Sponsor AD's in February 2010

Omega Railmaster (2803.52.37) - Serail number: 8182xxxx; purchased from a reputable GMD in January 2011


----------



## Illiguy

Here is what I got:

Omega Planet Ocean (2201.50.00) - Serial Number: 8475xxxx; purchased from one of the WUS Forum Sponsor AD's in February 2010

Omega Railmaster (2803.52.37) - Serail number: 8182xxxx; purchased from a reputable GMD in January 2011


----------



## TDKK

Where could i find the year for the PO XL 8496xxx, it purchased new last week. Thanks!


----------



## zekio

ksrao_74 said:


> where did u purchase ur watch? I got mine from FAD.


purchased from an AD in germany


----------



## underpar

This site seems to have an accurate list, just scroll down past the rolex and panerai numbers. I just got an "852xxxxx" PO that is appparently the latest serial batch available and possibly the last made.

Rolex, Panerai, Omega serial numbers and production dates


----------



## tonyphilly

I've heard that the watch can be assembled in various stages, so serials may not actually coincide with the date they were shipped to a dealer for sale. That stated, I recently acquired a speedmaster 3570.50 which according to that chart comes from 2001. Omega replied to my email query saying it was a 2005. Also for those wondering about the new procedure about asking Omega for serial number info; I have the contact email of a very nice woman at omega USA who has answered all my questions. I won't post here, but I'll be happy to proved via pm.


----------



## pbv

The Rolex, Panerai, Omega serial numbers and production dates serial number list is a load of bull ---- the present Omega serial numbers 8xxxxxxx run at 10' of millions - so no way that 3 million watches a year can progress the serila numbers by 30 million i.e. 90xxxxxx to 93xxxxxx.


----------



## gatorcpa

pbv said:


> The Rolex, Panerai, Omega serial numbers and production dates serial number list is a load of bull ---- the present Omega serial numbers 8xxxxxxx run at 10' of millions - so no way that 3 million watches a year can progress the serila numbers by 30 million i.e. 90xxxxxx to 93xxxxxx.


No one said that every possible serial number in a range was actually used.

It's just an estimate, since Omega doesn't release this information on new watches.
gatorcpa


----------



## Rogi

pbv said:


> The Rolex, Panerai, Omega serial numbers and production dates serial number list is a load of bull ---- the present Omega serial numbers 8xxxxxxx run at 10' of millions - so no way that 3 million watches a year can progress the serila numbers by 30 million i.e. 90xxxxxx to 93xxxxxx.


You might want to edit your post, 90mil to 93mil in your example progresses it by 3 million :S

If you have ordered a COSC for most 80mil range watches you'll notice that there not built in 2011,2012, 2013 but much more similar to the list you linked, from late 06 to 2010. Just because a dealer is selling an Omega with the 80mil serial as "new" doesn't mean its improbable for the watch to have been sitting in storage for a couple years waiting for a buyer.


----------



## pbv

To Rogi - Yeah, the number progression statement I made was silly..... I'll take that back.

But I've seen new models (from 2011) with 8500 running the 85xxxxxx serial numbers. No way these could have been built between 06-10 since the model didn't exist then.


----------



## Zaskar20

I have absolutely no knowledge on this subject, but I would see it entirely feasible for Omega to be constructing watches in 2010 (or maybe earlier) for official release to the market (even as a new model) in 2011 or later.


----------



## bigdavep

Bought my PO 8500 in September last year brand new from a boutique and that has an 85xxxxxx serial as well. I've also seen a Skyfall model with an 86xxxxxx serial and I can't imagine those were made that long ago (although I've been known to be wrong)

Dave


----------



## Rogi

pbv said:


> To Rogi - Yeah, the number progression statement I made was silly..... I'll take that back.
> 
> But I've seen new models (from 2011) with 8500 running the 85xxxxxx serial numbers. No way these could have been built between 06-10 since the model didn't exist then.


If its 85mil its made in this range via the chart:

_2009_
_87 mil._
2008
84 mil.
 
Not that I'm saying its 100% correct all the time with that chart, but the 8500 came out in 2007 (someone correct me on this fact if its incorrect) They do sometimes keep the movements at the warehouse and then install them on later models, but then again they do have an odd way of classifying the serial numbers so I can see the point in both ways of discussion

If there is proof ie someone purchased the watch and then purchased a COSC stating the 85mil serial number ranges from 2011 then the chart be incorrect, but so far my 07 PloProf has a serial that dates it back inbetween 07 and 08, I ordered the COSC cert for it and know its an 07.

So unless we have specific proof from members, all we can do is rely on these charts to give us a round about way of estimating the year. If someone really wants to know how old their watch is they'll either need to order a COSC cert (good for 5 years from the DOM) or wait down the line and order an extract of the archive.


----------



## pbv

Again.... I would think that COSC tests only the movements, not the entire watch after assembly. So its possible that the movement was tested, certified by COSC and then spent a couple of years in a box before being assembled into a watch case.


----------



## Golden-Boy

Omega 1120 said:


> According to that list my 2531.80.00 was made in 2006 which I know is not correct (it is from 2003-2004) Here is a rough guide for 2531.80.00's which should be correct for all Omega mechanical movements as well:
> 
> 496xxxxx - 1993-95
> 6011xxxx - 1995
> 6016xxxx - 1997
> 6023xxxx - 1998
> 6029xxxx - 1999
> 6045xxxx - 2000
> 8005xxxx - 2001
> 8010xxxx - 2001
> 8017xxxx - 2001
> 8039xxxx - 2003
> 8045xxxx - 2003
> 8052xxxx - 2003
> 8057xxxx - 2003
> 8059xxxx - 2004
> 8063xxxx - 2004
> 8072xxxx - 2004
> 8078xxxx - 2004
> 8085xxxx - 2005
> 8092xxxx - 2005
> 8098xxxx - 2005
> 8101xxxx - 2006
> 81xxxxxx - 2006


Awesome list.

As a newbie, and former Omega Seamaster owner, before I lost my blue beauty , can you please tell me something? The 2531.80.00 series, they normally go for about $1,000 US, right? I am thinking of buying one from 1993-1995 (according to your chart above). It has scratches on the bezel though.

Also, the detailed engraving is not there:










I am referring to the little circle underneath the big circle, that kind of looks like a lot of scratches but is really the Omega symbol in front of a globe/map. Do you know when Omega started adding this to the 2531.80.00 series?

Also, I am considering buying a Seamaster which is from the 2561.80 series, its serial starts with: 5476. I was wondering if you could give me an approximate date of manufacture for that one, or better yet, another chart?


----------



## jmsrolls

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/how-do-i-determine-age-my-speedy-pro-1393538.html


----------



## Golden-Boy

Thanks.


Do you know what an SKU number is?


Also, my Omega is from the 2561.80 series. Does that mean it is one of the one's from the James Bond Golden Eye movie? Its a quartz, not a chronometer.


----------



## B79

himmelblau said:


> Found this list of serial numbers and which year, on the Watchfinder UK site: Omega Serial Numbers.
> 
> Brian


Updated link

Serial Numbers | Watchfinder & Co.


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Golden-Boy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know what an SKU number is?


An SKU, or Stock Keeping Unit, is a number assigned to a product by the company for stock-keeping purposes and internal operations. The UPC code is affixed to a product wherever it is sold, remaining a constant throughout the product's shelf life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1

Crap list 10 years out on my SMPc.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Burgo79 said:


> Updated link
> 
> Serial Numbers | Watchfinder & Co.


I don't believe that to be an accurate list. I've done quite a bit of research specifically for year 2002 model 2254.50 Seamasters - from sales here with papers/warranty date cards, listings on ebay with verified dates/serial #s and the same on watchfinder I have been able to compile a list of about 12 watches verified to have been sold in 2002. Their serial numbers range from 8007xxxx to 8036xxxx. That list would lead you to believe they are all from 2006?

On the other hand, that list MAY be accurate for Bond Seamasters I could confirm were from 2002. They did have serial #s in the 65xxxxxx- 67xxxxxx range


----------



## RMA

Thanks to this post I just discovered my 2531.80 serial 80134XXX is a 2006 judging by the above link. I have a question regarding the Warranty cards for these pre ceramic SMP's, why are a lot of them hand written ? Mine is a full set but the warranty card looks dated 2011 with the Reff # & Serial # hand written in the provided spaces (which I have seen many times before in photos for complete sets for sale).


----------

